# Live Plants for Betta fish



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I am looking to replace the silk plants in my betta's tank with live ones. What I was wondering is where is the best place to buy them (online, at a fish store, etc.) and what is the possibility that they might bring disease into my tank. Is there any way to make sure that they are not contaminated? Any advice would be appreciated, as although I have had many aquariums, I have never tried to keep live plants. Thanks.

Kim


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

id get java fern from your lfs 
get it from your lfs cause you can see how healthy its and you are shore to receive it java fern is very hardy When you get it you should put it i a quarantine to remove "infirmity's" some people put shrimp in with it to test if it is safe because they a so fragile 
hope this helps


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Many people bleach their plants to disinfect them (and prevent snails from coming in). Use 1 pt bleach and 20 pts water and let each plant soak for about 2 minutes. Then rinse thoroughly and repeatedly with dechlorinated water before adding to your tank.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Do I need a plant substrate for a 15 gallon tank, or can I keep the plants in pots covered with gravel? If I were to use a plant substrate, would I still vaccuum it or is this no longer necessary? Thanks.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That all depends on the plant. If you're going with java fern (which I can't recommend enough - it looks good and is really hardy) then your substrate doesn't really matter at all. In fact, it's better not to try to plant it in your substrate. It works much better if you tie it to a piece of driftwood or a rock. You can use regular cotton thread to tie it, and by the time the thread rots away the plant will have grasped onto the wood or rock.


----------



## MaverickBAS (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi I'm a new member. I was wondering if the aquarium plant bulbs for sell at Petco would be good for a betta fish, if they would grow in gravel. I almost bought them today but wasn't sure if that would be a good idea.


Our Betta fish passed away last week and I don't want to make any mistakes with the next Betta. I will probably buy one later this week and I'm buying stuff to set up the tank. 

Java Fern I don't recall seeing that at Petco, I will look again.....


----------

